# Another seafront parking site bites the dust-Southwold



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

The local Eastern Daily Express says today that from the 15th July 2009 (next Wednesday) motorhomes will be banned from overnight parking on Southwold seafront which will make it a long walk to get authentic Adnams refreshment. They will also ban parking there if there is evidence of "day camping"-ie having a well earned cup of motorhome brewed tea. It is not that long ago that they banned parking on the common at Southwold.
C'est le modern vie

Rob


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, take your trade elswhere


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never heard of Southwold anyway, so shall not bother to go there now that's for sure.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No PArking*

Another reason why our £ will be converted to € and we shall spend it elsewhere.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wherever we see a no overnight parking for motorhomes we drive on by and spend our money elsewhere.
When are these stupid people going to get the message that they are loosing money for local small businesses 
A few weeks ago I overnighted in a nice picnic area and later spent £120 in a local shop and the other week we went into a garage in Scotland and asked for water, got it and spent about £50 on some bits & pieces that we wanted.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grath said:


> Wherever we see a no overnight parking for motorhomes we drive on by and spend our money elsewhere.
> When are these stupid people going to get the message that they are loosing money for local small businesses
> A few weeks ago I overnighted in a nice picnic area and later spent £120 in a local shop and the other week we went into a garage in Scotland and asked for water, got it and spent about £50 on some bits & pieces that we wanted.


I have done the same, see my reply in the Bridlington Free Press

Motorhome bit


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Southwold*

I have posted on Southwold previously and as an ex resident I have no desire to go back since I do not have a kensington accent or have a kid called chlamidia or some such stupid name. What I do have is a motorhome and plenty of disposable income which I will delight in spending somewhere other than Southwold or for that matter anywhere that puts these petty rules in place to please hooray henry visitors and incomers with secong homes.

Whilst I don't want to visit Southwold I might just do that and Council rules or no Council rules, make a sandwich and a cup of tea when I am parked in North Parade obscuring the view from B&B establishments. From my local knowledge, I know there is an exellent hospital in the town, any obersturmbhanfurher trying to stop me making a cupa in my road tax paid camper would do well to become accustomed with its whereabouts.

If motorhomes were welcomed I would probably stay a day or two and frequent local restaurants and shops. Same goes for other Towns and Cities. They have a choice to welcome us motorhomers or not, we have a choice to go somewhere else. It's their loss, not ours.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Seems to me that these places that are banning motorhomes have decided they aren't making enough cash from us they want to force us into there little hotels or overpriced campsites probably run by the local councillors.
For the cost of 2 or 3 nights on overpriced campsites i can pay for a ferry and have a month or more in France or Germany far cheaper than in the UK. 
Rip off Britain !!!!!!!! they will wake up one day when its too damn late.

RD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever we see a no overnight parking for motorhomes we drive on by and spend our money elsewhere.
> ...


I have just read it, but will the council as the original story was printed back in Feb, so I presume email comments aren't going to be printed mores the pity.

When will these councils realise :roll: I don't know why we don't start a topic blacklisting places (or praising them) and then email the councils involved with a liink to the topic.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


I find it amazing that a paper would think that a motorhome hire business in the area would bring trade. They have missed the plot.

I sent an email to the editor a few months back and then again last month also. He has acknowledged that he has received them. I also emailed the parking department at the council, they told me I should use a site, as they provide water and waste disposal. I then told him I don't need water or waste disposal for a 1 or 2 night stop over. I got no reply.

We now go elsewhere, its a shame for the small businesses in the area but I wont stay where I am not welcome.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Thats why we have just spent 6 weeks around Scotland most of the time being able to park where we liked (but not in anyones way or space) also the sites we did stay on average price £10 very good


----------

